# Question about laying track and cork roadbed



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009

Hey guys,

I have a question about what is the best way to secure cork roadbed to wood and then the track to the cork roadbed. I have a glue gun but I didnt know if it would be better to use construstion adhesive or something like liquid nails. What do you guys recommend?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## tjcruiser

Hot glue should give you a quick grab. Work in short sections, about 18" in length ... one side of track centerline, then stagger to the opposite side.

We had a discussion the other day about hot glue not holding too well to some woods. I used it on MDF with good success, but on a rough plywood with loose top grain, you might have some glue shear.

Try this ... use a few dabs of hot glue for a quick bond (in tight curves, for example), along with a few dabs of Liquid Nails for longer term holding power.

Bear in mind that Liquid Nails is pretty permanent ... you won't be able to pull up the cork for layout alterations down the road without likely cork damage. If you think that cork alterations are a possibility, consider using silicone or latex caulk to hold the cork. You can gently pull/slice that away for future mods.

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Josh,
I use latex caulking, quick, easy, and works great!
Other advantage is that if you want to move the track and or roadbed it's just a matter of putty knifing it off the board.
Others use simple white glue to get the job done too!
I would avoid the hot melt if it cools before your set your going to get lumps and bumps. Construction Adhesive or Liquid Nails is way to permanent!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009

Ok thanks guys that helped me out. Hopefully this weekend I cna make a trip to Lowe's and pick up some supplies.


----------



## jonyb

I've been using pins from the knitting section of walmart to secure mine, but my layout has 2" of foam under the track. This way, if you decide to change something it's a lot easier then trying to glue it back down.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009

jonyb said:


> I've been using pins from the knitting section of walmart to secure mine, but my layout has 2" of foam under the track. This way, if you decide to change something it's a lot easier then trying to glue it back down.


Are the pins for the cork roadbed or track? If the pins are for the cork roadbed how do you secure the track? I forgot to mention in my original post that mine has 2 inch foam on top of the bench work also.


----------



## NIMT

Foam you say, Yea then hot melt and liquid nails are definately out of the question!
You can pin it, or use caulking then!


----------



## jonyb

I didn't use cork roadbed since I had foam. I used the pins to pin down the track, but I suppose they're long enough to go through the track ties, and the corkbed.


----------



## sstlaure

I used Alene's tacky glue. I spread it evenly on the bottom of the cork, then push large head push-pins about every 2-3" into the cork until it dries. I then pull the push-pins and put the same glue on every 3rd or 4th tie on the track and lay it down on the cork. I then re-use the push-pins to hold the track down snug to the cork. (1 thumbtack about every 3" works great.) Don't push them down so hard that the track ties flex in the middle - you just want it snug.

I've glued cork down to both foam and wood (plyboard and 1x4 dimensional lumber) and it works great. You can pick up a large bottle at Walmart for about $5.00.


----------



## Conductorjoe

I have always used Track nails for both cork and track. I predrill the holes with a #60 drill and dremel tool .Then set the nails in place with a punch. The main reason ? If you ever want to move the track or dismantle the layout you can pull it up and save almost everything.
I dismantled a layout a few years ago and saved all the track and cork with exception to an area I had used glue and foam. Glue is easy but is permanant.


----------



## jzrouterman

Conductorjoe said:


> I have always used Track nails for both cork and track.


So have I. But since the material I nail to is insulation board, predrilling is not a requirement. If in the future I need to pull any of the track up, it's just a simple matter of lifting the cork up together with the track. It all comes up very easily, yet holds snugly when I want it to. A lot of my track and turnouts have been used over and over again in several layouts. 

Routerman


----------



## NIMT

That's a good reason to use latex caulk.
Best of both worlds, quick, easy and safe install.
Clean and easy removal when need be!


----------



## Denuch

*To cork or not to cork*



jonyb said:


> I didn't use cork roadbed since I had foam. I used the pins to pin down the track, but I suppose they're long enough to go through the track ties, and the corkbed.


Ok so i am just starting my layout, ive got my benchwork done with 2" foam on top do i need to use cork roadbed or can i just lay my track on the foam? is there a difference?


----------



## NIMT

With foam you can get away without using cork, it's really just a matter of how real you would like it to look. The cork will give it that road bed built up look. You could also get more of that look with the foam by just carving out the road bed and giving it drainage ditches on the sides.


----------



## Denuch

Thanx NIMT much obliged.....


----------

